# Google- Lubiprostone Approved in Switzerland for Chronic Idiopathic Constipation - DG News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Lubiprostone Approved in Switzerland for Chronic Idiopathic Constipation**DG News*In addition, lubiprostone showed improvement in long-term symptom relief of *irritable bowel syndrome*, with significant improvements in constipation severity *...*Sucampo Gets Marketing Authorization For Amitiza In Switzerland For Treatment *...*<nobr>RTT News</nobr><nobr>*all 11 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

